# Wireless keyboard lag (overiding sleeping)



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the Logitech MK250 wireless keyboard and mouse combo (not bluetooth). The mouse seems fine but with the keyboard I get horrendous lag a lot of the time in Windows 7 x64 and it seems even worse in Ubuntu 10.10. This renders it unusable sometimes and it's really frustrating when I am trying to work. I understand it does this because it's sleeping to conserve batteries, but it takes far to long to wake up most of the time, sometimes it doesn't seem to want to at all. Is there any way to overide the sleep mode when I am going to be continuously using the keyboard for a sustained period? Otherwise I'm gonna have to get the wired one out.

Alternatively do all wireless keyboard have this problem or are there some that work a lot better than others?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can adjust the sleep settings, but they only adjust the period of INACTIVITY before Windows goes to sleep. IF you are using the keyboard, then it isn't "sleeping" and you have another issue.

As for the wakeup time, it seems to vary. I've had it wake up and be useable in less than a minute, and I've had it take up to 5 minutes before I can do anything. And that is with the same settings. I've not found any information on why it sometimes takes longer to wake up and so far I'm just dealing with out. The only solution that I know of at the moment, is to simply disable sleep altogether.


----------



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

How can I disable sleep? Not windows sleeping but the keyboard sleeping?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Windows "sleeps" and controls the various hardware such as HDD's, monitor, etc. The mouse and keyboard don't sleep.


----------



## danbrum (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry I'm not talking about windows going into sleep mode windows is still active, I'm talking about the keyboard turning off to save power and lagging when I start typing again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've installed the software for the keyboard, go into the Logitech control panel and look for a power-saving option that you can turn off or customize.

I've used wireless devices (Logitech and other brands) that turn off and take a while to wake up again. I got fed up and replaced them with wired - no more problems.


----------



## GrotesqueThorn (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the same problem with MK250. It turned out that the cause of all the lag was an application that came with my Gigabyte Motherboard: EasySaver. It's an application that supposedly saves energy so the polar bears won't die  I uninstalled it and got rid of the problem (deactivation was not enough -lag persisted). If you have a Gigabyte MB you should try it.


----------

